# What Are You Guys Using For A Gun This Year ?



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

I'm probably going to use my 10 ga. Richland Arms Model 711 with side by side 32 1/4 in. fullchoke sisters.
Can you say Adios? :coolgleam

Deputy has been after me to give his 12 ga.Benelli a try.
Steve definatly knows his guns, and his Turkey guns are tops in their game.
I still might, but I have a tendency to lean toward the older, traditional guns.

Ain't nothing like the feel of a good double barrel.


----------



## Bmac (Jul 7, 2002)

Browning Gold 10 ga with factory full choke. It throws an awesome pattern even out past 45 yds. with Federal #5's. I shot a nice tom a couple of years ago at 50 yds, maybe a bit more,  and had over a dozen pellets in the head and neck. I wouldn't have taken the shot if I hadn't patterned it at that distance but was very confident of the gun and load. The one I shot inside 30 yds 2 years ago, well lets just say he never felt a thing.


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

Browning 12 GA 3" BPS (old) - all metal has been Parkerized and stock sprayed w/black bow paint. Pretty ugly but all but invisible in the woods. Black nylon sling.
Scope- Pentax 2.5x camo (new)
Choke- Undertaker Hevi-Shot Model (new) .675

Loads- REM Hevi-Shot HiVel 6's. I'd always used Win Supreme #5's but have heard so many good things re HS so made the switch this year. Always get at least 10 pellets in the "kill zone" at 40 yards. I want to try Winchesters new turkey load when they come on the market this spring.


----------



## phenix (Dec 17, 2004)

When I am hunting them with a gun and not a bow, I have a Remington 11-87. It works nicely for how I hunt them. Fully camoed, to match my outfit, very pretty!! Girls care about things like that!!:lol: :evil:  
Susan


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Remington SP10, Federal #5's - I've patterned this bad boy out to 65 yards and have seen birds taken by others with the same at or about that distance. I preffer to call them in closer buts nice to have the option in case things dont work out.

I was advise by someone a long time ago: "There's no replacement for displacement" - I guess this statement can be applied to several subjests! :yikes:


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

Remington 870 Express Magnum with TruGlo Fiber Optic sights.
Remington Turkey choke in a 26" vent rib bbl.
Winchester Supreme 3" #5's


----------



## Randy Kidd (Apr 21, 2001)

Remington 870, with Bushnell 1.75x4 Trophy scope, Undertaker Turkey choke, 3 inch, Federal Turkey load #5 shot.


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

Mossberg, 835 3 1/2 inch, #4s Federal 2 1/4 ounces

Extra Full choke!!

No Scope, not for turkeys ever!!


----------



## Molson (Apr 18, 2003)

and my arms are tired from carrying some of those hunks of steel...


but... I'm in pretty much the same boat...

Browning BPS 3 1/2"
28" barrel, Invector Plus Xtra-full turkey tube
2 1/4oz Federal turkey supreme's
got the strap for carrying, still got the factory blueing and wood finish
maybe I can get it over to Williams this winter for a bit of customizing....

actually bought the gun years ago for goose medicine. wish I could afford a lighter 3" gun.

the Benelli looks nice but... honey refinish the cabinets and put tile down in the kitchen, add a cherry floor in the dining room, and .......... well, you get my drift


----------



## AllFowledUp (Jan 3, 2002)

Mossberg 835, 26 inch, x-tra full choke, Remington #4 3 1/2". Makes for an interesting roll under 20 yards. Patterns extremely well at 35 yards although I have yet to shoot a bird beyond 17 yards.


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

Alpine fatal impact, gold tip arrows tipped with 100gr nitrons. oh wait where talking about guns.  i will be using my good old trusty moseburg 500 if my attempt with a bow fails.


----------



## WinMag (Dec 19, 2004)

I busted a 21 pound gobbler in 2002 with Browning BPS 10 Ga. (the one with the pretty wood). This year, I plan to use my Rem. 870 12 ga. wingmaster with 28" mod fixed barrel since I have never taken a turkey with this one.

Interesting thing is I have patterned the 10 ga. out to 70 yards (believe it or not) with #4 shot and #5 Rem. turkey loads. It puts over a dozen pellets in the kill zone. Truly awesome. The 12 ga. 870 can do 45 yards nicely.


----------



## PahtridgeHunter (Sep 1, 2004)

I busted my first beard last year, so I am anxious to go again!!! I will probably end up using the same gun this year. Rem 870 Wingmaster, fixed modified, w/ Federal Turk #5.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Remington 870 Special Purpose. I have a 26" field barrel, but I am thinking about having my 20" smooth bore rifle sighted barrel threaded for chokes and then installing new fiber optic sights in place of the bland factory sights. Also looking at buying a full synthetic buttstock with pistol grip...ala Benneli! I love that pistol grip for a long steady hold, but the $1300 pricetag for a Turkey gun is a wee bit extreme! For under $200 I can have the stock, new choke tube, new sights, and barrel threaded.

Remington is offering the 870 this year in full camo pistol grip as well, but I don't get into Turkey huntingenough to justify a seperate gun.


----------



## duckcommander101 (Jan 14, 2003)

I shoot a BGH in 3" with Federal #5s out of an Undertaker turkey choke.

Gun has a fixed 2.5 power scope and patterns well to 40, but I have yet to shoot one past 15.

My oldest shoots a Mossberg 9200 with an extra full factory tube with #5 Federals as well, alos has a fixed 2.5 power scope and it patterns well to 40 yards also.

Youngest has used a 20 ga Moss Bantam in the past (as has the oldest) and with Remington #6s and a full tube it patterns real well to 35 yards and would do the job to 40 if needed. 

Youngest will probably move up to shooting his duck gun this year, 9200 also, but we have not patterned it yet as goose season is still open and it will be wearing a scope for sure. I hope it'll throw patterns like his brothers gun with the same loads but that remains to be seen as of right now.


----------



## hard head (Feb 23, 2003)

A Beretta semi-automatic, Hastings X-full choke and No. 6 HEVI-SHOT did it for me last year no reason to change what works for me.


----------



## mihunter (Oct 7, 2002)

SBE 26" barrel , Briley HS turkey choke, 3 1/2" HS #6

Loaner gun 870 Kickmaster w/ rem HS turkey choke.


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

remington express super magnum 3.5 w/ patternmaster exteneded choke w/ hi-viz tri viz fiber sights and 3.5 remington hevi-shot #5's. very potent for just about anything turkey,coyotes,geese,crows......... if you havent tried a patternmaster choke yet you really should!


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

Remington 11-87 fully cammo with a Remington Heavy Shot Choke. I shot 4 birds last year using Heavy Shot #5's. Prior to that I used an 870 wingmaster with a 28 inch barrel. That's a good gun as well. Shot me first 6 turkey's with that gun.


----------



## hard head (Feb 23, 2003)

How did you get to shoot 4 birds????


----------



## TradeMark (Sep 16, 2004)

Winchester 1300 speed pump 12 ga, 28in v-rib barrel w/ double X magnum Winchester #6 loads 2 3/4.

Worked for me the past two years now.:corkysm55


----------



## Moe (Jun 14, 2000)

Mossberg 835 with #4 Remingtons in 3". I've tried quite a few 3.5" but they just don't pattern as well. The 3" pattern very well out to 45 yards.


----------



## mwakely (Jan 7, 2004)

This year I plan on using the BPS 10ga with Federal #4's. This gun was left to me by a Great Kentuckian my Uncle. I have taken 17 toms with a Remington 870 SP using #5 Remington's and a Remington Xtra Full choke. I have killed birds at 47 yards with the 870. I had the forcing cone lenghten and also had it backed bored and I added a center bead on the barrel. It's a light gun and it gets the job done. The BPS 10 ga weighs about 12 pounds and is very heavy but I know it can kill birds at 60 yards. Last year I shot a Tom at 8 yards he had no head after I pulled the trigger. But this year I'll be carring Uncle Bob's gun, he went on up ahead to set up camp and scout so when my time is done here on earth I won't have to scout birds in heaven.


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Winchester 1300 NWTF, BSA red dot, Hastings super full choke with #5 Winchester Supreme High Velocity shells. May try for one with the bow first, though.


----------



## lwingwatcher (Mar 25, 2001)

Well, #1 turkey blaster is an H&K Fabarm 3.5 O/U with 20" ext turkey tubes under red dot.

#2 turkey blaster is my loaner (really my field goose blaster) a 24" bbl Nova with Briley Hevi shot tube

But...if I can find birds where I can get at them....I gotta try out the Bow Tech my son gave me as it is alot more turkey huntin friendly than my antique PSE.


I really don't much care if I whack one or not.....for me it is all about the callin and I spend more time callin for others than I do huntin.


----------



## Old Hunter (Jan 21, 2002)

My Browning Gold Stalker with the Full choke tube in will do the job hopefully again this spring. Shooting 3 1/2" Winchester #5 turkey loads.


----------



## Cherokee (May 24, 2004)

Mossberg 500 with a Federal #6 turkey load thru an Undertaker choke.


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

remington 870 magnum 12 gauge mossy oak camo

extra full turkey choke federal #5 3"

killed a 22 pounder at 40 yards last time i turkey hunted with it.

funny, can't hit a duck at 15 yards with it, but can drop a tom at 40!!!

things that make you go...."what the HE&@"


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

jstfish48162 said:


> funny, can't hit a duck at 15 yards with it, but can drop a tom at 40!!!
> 
> things that make you go...."what the HE&@"


    

Man, I hear ya' , loud and clear! But then that big ol' tom (usually) isnt flying thru at 80 miles per hour, either!!! :lol:


----------



## quackills (Jan 17, 2005)

Benelli SBE with Wad Wizard Supreme choke, Winchester Supreme turkey loads #5's does the job for me


----------



## marty (Jan 17, 2000)

Starting out with my bow first if that doesn't work 870 20 gauge does the job just fine....m


----------



## thornapple (Feb 3, 2003)

Remington 870 SP 
Rem super full choke
3" 1 3/4 oz of #5 Federal premiums
Bushnell red dot


----------



## bucknduck (Nov 7, 2003)

TradeMark said:


> Winchester 1300 speed pump 12 ga


 Mine is rusty but trusty!


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

sounds like mine...I also have a Mossberg 835, extra full choke, that works very well.

Had some issues a couple of years ago with the 1300 after missing several birds...the gun patterned perfectly, I don't know what happened, still don't, but it spooked me, since then I've spent more time with the 835, which is heavier, but I seem to have more faith in it.


----------



## PITBULL (May 23, 2003)

A 1985 Darton SL-50 at 65 lb, 2216 XX75's with 125 grain Snuffers.
In the past I used a Mossberg 835 with a hastings .670 choke tube and winchester 3 1/2" mag #6


----------



## syonker (May 7, 2004)

Remington 870 Express Magnum with TruGlo Fiber Optic rifle sights.
Remington Turkey Super Full Choke (.665) in a 21" Remchoke barrel
Kent Tungsten Matrix 12ga, 3", #5s


----------



## Ken Martin (Sep 30, 2003)

Horton Hunter XL 165# crossbow. I've taken turkeys with my 870 12 and 870 Wingmaster 20 but I really want to get one with my crossbow. A freind asked if I would hunt his wheat field this spring because they tore up an area last year. I told him, "if I have to I will, for you".

Ken


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

Ken Martin said:


> A freind asked if I would hunt his wheat field this spring because they tore up an area last year. I told him, "if I have to I will, for you".
> 
> Ken


Atta boy, Ken. That's what friends are for!


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

Remington 870 with 26'' barrel
Simmons scope
Remington turkey choke
Federal Premium #5's

This setup is two for two. Hopefully I'll go three in a row this spring.


----------



## HeavyChevy (May 25, 2002)

I'll be using my mossberg turkey blaster.


----------

